# Betrayal



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

Damnit!! I lost my favorite RBP. And I do take the fall for it. I havent been keeping up with there feedings as often as I should have. I learned my lesson the hard way.









Heres Some Pics.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Damn, sorry for your loss








Lesson learned


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

great pics but to bad


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Holy cow!!! How long did they go wihout eating?


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

Dude IDK I think it built up, cause I was feeding them everyday for awhile then I started like every other , then sometimes like every 4 days and it went on like this for a few weeks , I thought everything was good. But obviously not. Im goin to start feeding shrimp and smelt often now. Im goin back to everyday feedings, I should have never stopped that


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

lesson learned. keep up on them. sorry for the lose mate. i know how that feels


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

i have lost some to the same thing.... bummer. hang in there!!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sorry about the loss


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

how big are your p's?


----------



## Fishking320 (Jan 31, 2005)

sorry for the loss brotha! i currently have 9 RBPs in a 75g all about 3-5". I keep up on the feedings with rarely a day inbetween. sometimes i miss a day and i may see a nipped fin or 2 but it does make for a pretty nice frenzy as long as you dont try to let it go to long. Everyday feedings definitly the safe way to go.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry for the loss..







but in this hobby, its destined to happen.


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

Yea true, Umm Well I got a 4incher, then 3inch then 2inch. Im happy they are gettin along!! But the one that got killed was like 3.5, but he was good looking, great coloration and he was "plump" in a good way.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry, man









It's one of the not so enjoyable aspects of piranha keeping, and maybe it's comforting to know that you can't prevent it for the full 100%, no matter what you try...
Good luck with the remaining bunch


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

at that size, definately feed once a day. i am very sorry for the loss of your P, especially because it was your favorite. that really sucks. keep up the faith.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn that sucks. sorry for your loss.


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

Haha I apreciate the sympathy


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

that sucks man but what can we do. sorry for the loss man....


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

poor little guy


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

sorry bout ur loss man


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Even if you feed them daily, there's still a good chance they'll kill each other. It's in their nature.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

sorry to hear of ur recent homicide!


----------

